

Ask HN: How to make more money? Adsense isn't working - thatusertwo

Built a product and its getting some traction, at last check it had over 11000 page views, but with google adsense we only got like 10 clicks.<p>Clearly this method is not working very well, what other options do we have?
======
djloche
My suggestion would be to re-orient your focus.

Think about other groups of people that would find value in your product, that
such added value would be worth paying for. Maybe your main focus is
consumers, but the people who would find your product (or something made with
your product) worth paying for are the B2B type customers. Maybe the opposite
is true. Maybe you're leaving out a demographic that isn't the first thought,
but they're the ones who will go bonkers and become the evangelists for your
product.

Go back to the drawing board and think about new ways to use your product, new
ways to market your product, new groups of people to market it to, etc. Don't
turn the initial letdown of Adsense failing into a failure for the whole
project.

------
petercooper
While you can get a lot out of "optimizing" your Adsense placement, it usually
requires having at least _some_ traction. I'm guessing your audience is pretty
geek oriented with this clickthrough rate. I had success going beyond 10-20%
CTR on general search traffic but with geeks? Hideous CTRs :-)

An option might be affiliate schemes. Not necessarily just Amazon, but
specific products related to your topic area. I've had quite a bit of success
with this in the Ruby space (though there are hardly any products to promote -
the biggest problem). Job ads can also be a big deal if you can provide the
traffic and the right demographic. I've made both of these areas work well.

------
staunch
Trying to generate any serious revenue from 11k page views is nearly
impossible using ad networks. Even with the best possible eCPMs (which you
won't get) you're talking about a couple hundred dollars.

The best shot for a low traffic site to make money with advertising is selling
direct "sponsorship" style ads. Get some relevant companies to pay you
$500-$1000/mo each to have an ad on your site.

~~~
scottchin
I am interested in setting up some type of sponsorship like this on my site.
But I am wondering how to determine an appropriate price to charge for such an
ad. I am sure there are many factors involved. But I'm not sure where to
start. Any suggestions?

Note: I am not the OP

~~~
gspyrou
Try BuySellAds <http://buysellads.com/>

------
revorad
Email me or sign up here - <http://laughingcomputer.com>

------
imp
11,000 page views per day or per month?

~~~
calebhicks
I think he's saying 11,000 page views since inception.

